# which breed is the best?



## mystery (Jan 13, 2007)

hi, im going to a pigeon auction in a few weeks time (i've set everything up for the pigeons already im that excited!) i've looked online at the catalogue but im not sure which to go for as i want a pair that is easy maintainence, hardy, nice and friendly with bundles of character and good at raising babies 
the breeds that they have there which im choosing between are:
fantails
there is a huge selection of these here in all different colours which is what i like about this breed
tumblers
german fields
capuchins
hungarian tape runt
lavender muffled ice 
not sure about these ones because of the feathered feet which i know are a nuisance from experience with pekin bantams
nuns
birmingham rollers
budapesta
i could get a mixture aswell because they will only be for pets not for showing
thanks alot x


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

mystery said:


> hi, im going to a pigeon auction in a few weeks time (i've set everything up for the pigeons already im that excited!) i've looked online at the catalogue but im not sure which to go for as i want a pair that is easy maintainence, hardy, nice and friendly with bundles of character and good at raising babies
> the breeds that they have there which im choosing between are:
> fantails
> there is a huge selection of these here in all different colours which is what i like about this breed
> ...


I have never purchased a pigeon, rather all mine are rescued non-releasables. I have two, white, Old Dutch Capuchines & I LOVE them. 

I can only speak for mine & they have wonderful personalities, are very devoted parents, & very easy to maintain. 

Good luck on whichever breed you choose. 
Please keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I have heard that too about Capuchines, though I've never had one. Fan tails are fun and amusing, though a bit more upkeep with their feathered feet (I kept mine in the house). Check your animal shelters, you can find some great pigeons there a lot of the time.


----------

